# embarassing body parts



## bobloes (27 Jul 2008)

I am an experienced cyclist in that I have used one regularly for 30 years to get to work (usually less than 10 miles) and took part in triathlons for about 6 years (my average speed was always about 20mph even when I did a half ironman). I am now 60 and have not seriously cycled for about 10 years. However I have now got back into cycling again and am starting to build up distances. On my last ride which was only about 25 miles I suffered significant discomfort in the hard spot between front and back private parts. In fact I am reasonably sure that I was significantly reducing the blood flow to my legs (noted by pins and needles in my feet when i took a break). I have never used padded shorts. Do not want to bother a doctor with such a minor problem as I assume that it is not unique. Any comments or advice? Oh yes I am a male!


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2008)

Crap saddle and no cycling shorts - get a good saddle and shorts - try some Specialized Saddles, and a good quality short.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Jul 2008)

Get a recumbent.

LOL, more seriously - what fossy said. Most bike shops that sell Spesh saddles have a butt measuring device to measure the width of your sit bones (ischeal tuberosities) and match them to a Spesh saddle width. I wouldn't exclude other saddles as you may have to try a great many before you find a good fit. You may also have to try quite a few saddle positions and setups as well.


----------



## yenrod (27 Jul 2008)




----------



## Twenty Inch (27 Jul 2008)

As you get older, you lose "padding" around the perineum, so you now need padded shorts, and probably a decent saddle.


----------



## andygates (27 Jul 2008)

I did not know that the perineum got less padded. Learn something everyday!

Bobloes, you were one of those crazy triathletes who did the ride in his speedos?


----------



## Twenty Inch (28 Jul 2008)

Yes, even Sheila Simpson now wears padded shorts.


----------



## Bob_betty (28 Jul 2008)

I had the same problem and being 18stone didnt help so went for a prooperfat boys saddle with 2 springs!http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260245582428


----------



## bobloes (29 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Interestingly I did a similar distance ride yesterday on my racer without discomfort. The town bike has a Selle Royal saddle but is significantly wider than the no-name gel saddle on the racer. Also the racer saddle is slightly tilted forward. Of course it could just be my body getting used to discomfort (I am old school.) Andy Gates My triathlons were done in the days before drafting was allowed (one of the reasons I gave it up) so naturally I just used lycra shorts without padding. (Padded shorts are for wimps)


----------



## Tim Bennet. (29 Jul 2008)

> Yes, even Sheila Simpson now wears padded shorts.


Oh no! That ruins my defining image of Audax riders. I remember over hearing her give advice to a long distance cycling newbie about 10 years ago; "Make sure you cut the padding out of your cycling shorts - it's the padding that makes them uncomfortable".

It was the moment when I realised that anyone can pay their AUK subscription and do the rides, but only the chosen few can really become 'one of them'. I never took the scissors to my Assos shorts.


----------



## gavintc (29 Jul 2008)

bobloes said:


> Thanks for the advice. Interestingly I did a similar distance ride yesterday on my racer without discomfort. The town bike has a Selle Royal saddle but is significantly wider than the no-name gel saddle on the racer. Also the racer saddle is slightly tilted forward. Of course it could just be my body getting used to discomfort (I am old school.) Andy Gates My triathlons were done in the days before drafting was allowed (one of the reasons I gave it up) so naturally I just used lycra shorts without padding. (Padded shorts are for wimps)



At least you won't now appear in the Daily Mail for your S&M antics. No padding - that is so hard core.


----------



## Twenty Inch (29 Jul 2008)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Oh no! That ruins my defining image of Audax riders. I remember over hearing her give advice to a long distance cycling newbie about 10 years ago; "Make sure you cut the padding out of your cycling shorts - it's the padding that makes them uncomfortable".
> 
> It was the moment when I realised that anyone can pay their AUK subscription and do the rides, but only the chosen few can really become 'one of them'. I never took the scissors to my Assos shorts.




Yeah, she's put a few people off cycling.


----------



## Globalti (8 Aug 2008)

One day my wife and I were relaxing on a canal bridge parapet having a drink of water when an elderly couple rode past on tourers, both of them dressed in tweed cycling britches and jackets, real old-style. The elderly lady saw my wife drinking and in a quavering voice she proclaimed "I don't know why you're drinking all that - you'll only need to stop and get rid of it!"


----------



## yenrod (8 Aug 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> One day my wife and I were relaxing on a canal bridge parapet having a drink of water when an elderly couple rode past on tourers, both of them dressed in tweed cycling britches and jackets, real old-style. The elderly lady saw my wife drinking and in a quavering voice she proclaimed "I don't know why you're drinking all that - you'll only need to stop and get rid of it!"



The 'old school' eh,


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Aug 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> One day my wife and I were relaxing on a canal bridge parapet having a drink of water when an elderly couple rode past on tourers, both of them dressed in tweed cycling britches and jackets, real old-style. The elderly lady saw my wife drinking and in a quavering voice she proclaimed "I don't know why you're drinking all that - you'll only need to stop and get rid of it!"



it was that old fashioned view that contributed to tom simpson's death on mont ventoux - at the time riders were forbidden from taking water from the team car.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Aug 2008)

gavintc said:


> At least you won't now appear in the Daily Mail for your S&M antics. No padding - that is so hard core.



Nah, wimpy... cutting-out your own perinium with a multi-tool, that would be hardcore...


----------

